# Couverture des ePub dans iBook



## Huet (6 Novembre 2010)

Salutations,
L'application iBook permet la lecture de fichier ePub. Certains de ces fichiers, glanés un peu partout sur internet, comportent déjà une page couverture. Or, ladite page couverture ne s'enlève pas ! Dans iBook, on a donc une série de couvertures moisies qui ne permettent pas de distinguer joyeusement les livres. La couverture par défaut est peut-être plus austère, mais elle a le mérite d'être lisible. J'ai tenté de la retirer avec Calibre, c'est rigoureusement inefficace. Le seul moyen est de transformer le tout en un autre format (ex. : PDB) puis de retourner en ePub. Seulement on y perd la table des matières, etc.

J'ai bien lu que la gestion des couvertures dans le format ePub est plus que déficiente, mais existe-t-il un moyen de les retirer, quitte à aller jouer dans le fichier lui-même ?

Merci bien !


----------



## Gwen (7 Novembre 2010)

Pourquoi veux tu la retirer, rajoute en juste une autre à partir d&#8217;iTunes en faisant une recherche Google, ça sera plus rapide non ?


----------



## Huet (7 Novembre 2010)

C'est peut-être lisible sur un iPad, mais sur un iPhone, distinguer les couvertures n'est pas évident... Aussi, je préférerais n'avoir que des couvertures par défaut. Mais effectivement, il est possible d'en ajouter une par-dessus directement dans iTunes. Merci d'avoir pris le temps.

Sinon, j'ai résolu mon problème. Lorsqu'aucune couverture n'est définie explicitement, c'est la première page du livre qui sert de couverture. Si c'est une image, ce sera une couverture, si c'est du texte, il sera considéré que ce ePub n'en a pas. Il suffit donc d'aller dans Calibre, d'«*exploser*» le fichier ePub, de jouer dans le premier fichier HTML pour y mettre une zone de texte vide, puis d'aller jeter l'image qui se trouve quelque part dans le fichier !


----------

